# Assignment '08-'09 -CELEBRATE- due Jan 16



## Big Bully (Dec 30, 2008)

We are about to ring in a New Year. Which in some cases is cause to celebrate. For some, this was a hard year to get through, others may have had it easy. But we are starting a brand new year, so show us how you celebrated the New Year.
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Big Bully (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL Nice.. I will have to post my shots later.. But I have to go through them first.. Most of the night was not camera worthy. lol


----------



## hossmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Peace and quiet out in the garage.  I have too many women in my family:lmao:


----------



## opie (Jan 8, 2009)

Lots and lots of:


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha nice! My New years ended up being nude, and no one would let me take their picture. hahaha


----------



## robbie_vlad (Jan 8, 2009)




----------

